# Bull Fighting Subsidies



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Did you know YOUR Tax Money is used to subsidies the Breeders of the Bulls used !!!

League Against Cruel Sports - News

Please express your view's
Agree or Disagree


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

EU subsidies to bullfighting industry "must stop"12 May 2011 

'Stop the Subsides' campaign launched by UK charity

The League Against Cruel Sports has today launched its ‘Stop the Subsides’ campaign to take action against UK taxpayers’ money being ploughed into the bullfighting industry through European Union payments. 

WHAT CAN I SAY ABOUT THIS 

WHTZ NEXT.............


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

Too much Bull!


----------

